# Anesthesia PQRS measures



## missyah20 (Nov 8, 2011)

Good Afternoon, 
  Does anyone out there have an efficient way to get the PQRS anesthesia measures documented by the MDA/CRNAs such as a checklist or something?  

Or  - 

Does anyone know of any good resources for this?


Thanks!


----------



## jdrueppel (Nov 10, 2011)

Missyah20,

We incorporated the PQRS measures onto our anesthesia record.  As the provider is documenting the anesthesia service they also document for the prophylactic antibiotic, maximum sterile barrier, and/or perioperative temperature management.  The coders bill from the actual anesthesia record so we enter the PQRS codes as we enter the charges as we are claim reporting our PQRS.  I expect our electronic anesthesia record (when we get there - we are currently demoing systems) will have the same specs.

Julie


----------

